# be quiet! Silent Wings USC 140x140x25 mit PWM?



## mcmarky (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Wird es demnächst auch den 140mm Silent Wings mit PWM geben? Könnte ich gut auf dem Shaman gebrauchen....


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo mcmarky

Derzeit ist ein 140mm Silent Wings PWM nicht geplant.


----------



## ile (12. Februar 2011)

Schade, den fände ich auch interessant.


----------



## elohim (16. Februar 2011)

Was ist denn geplant? :p


----------

